# Sub in suitcase



## BHCGanshirt (Feb 2, 2008)

I was thinking, trying to be a little creative and somewhat different. What needs to happen for a Sub to fit(structurally), sound good/right, and still have functionallity?
Does anything need to go into that suitcase like sound/ vibration deadning materials?
Any mounts or materials?
random suitcase on google for idea...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (FSAS07BOH)*

You'll want to fiberglass the insides of the suit case, then glass the two pieces together.


----------



## the mange (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (FSAS07BOH)*

i would just make a normal mdf box and fashion the suitcase around it. that would make mounting the sub on the face much easier imo. it will sound better too. fiber glass isnt very dense and ive found that it can resonate a little at certain frequencies if its not thick enough. mdf will just be easier, cheaper, and faster to put together. you might want to use some poly fill if the volume isnt quite enough. nice idea tho


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (the mange)*

fiberglass has a resonant frequency of approximately 3khz when done to "typical" enclosure thickness
MDF will take up too much airspace


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

No answer is the wrong answer here, we're all just throwing out ideas even though fiberglass is used like crazy in all kinds of system without any issues.
Personally I would make the "skinny end" of the suitcase where the actual driver goes. You could probably easily get a 10" to fit. I would build an MDF box that is just smaller then the inside dimensions of the suitcase. Cut the bottom out of the suitcase and put the two halves together to form the outer covering of the box. You'll need to use some glue to keep everything from rattling but it is a pretty sweet idea.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

You Mean like this:

















This is Dorbritz B6 wagon


----------



## BHCGanshirt (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

yes thats the idea....
definatly not trying to "steal" his idea, im just trying to make it more interesting
and if i use MDF and it takes up airspace will that take away from the sound?
in other words....more airspace better sound?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (FSAS07BOH)*

More airspace isn't always a good thing, but it's better than less airspace.
If that makes sense


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

You would want to buy the suitcase and figure out what the volume of the box would be that you are going to build. Then purchase a sub that will work with that airspace. A suitcase is probably twice as much airspace as most truck sub boxes.


----------



## carwiz008 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (FSAS07BOH)*

All drivers have different volume requirements to get a .707 qtc. In a car, you'll typically want an f3 (cutoff frequency) of around 45hz because the dynamics of any car will boost the rest to even out the curve. 
The driver should come with a recommended volume but it will create a higher qtc that will sound boomier with a bump int the curve but better bass response. 
If you can get bassbox use that with the supplied thiele/small parameters. If not, use this equation:
Volume = (((.707/resonate frequency)^2) -1) * Vas

For example, My fosgate 10" needs 1.12 cu feet and has a 10"x1'x2' box. (exterior dimensions) 
If you have too much space, use MDF to cut it down. If you have too little or MDF takes too much, add acoustastuff (or similar damping) to "trick" the driver into thinking the box is bigger. Good luck.


----------



## BHCGanshirt (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (carwiz008)*

great information. thanks.
now taking that airspace and putting a sub into a suitcase, will i be able to run an amp in with the sub without taking away from perfomance or possibly overheating the sub with proper ventilation


----------



## carwiz008 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (FSAS07BOH)*

The box needs to be 100% airtight unless you're doing a ported box, which is really hard and unnecessary. So you can't really vent an amp if you put it in the box. Just mount it under a seat or on the back side of the suitcase


----------



## BHCGanshirt (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (FSAS07BOH)*

gotcha.^ youve given me great info, now time to build it...


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (FSAS07BOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSAS07BOH* »_yes thats the idea....
definatly not trying to "steal" his idea, im just trying to make it more interesting
and if i use MDF and it takes up airspace will that take away from the sound?
in other words....more airspace better sound?

I think they look cool, I also know someone that made a box out of an antique coke cooler, I can't wait to see your ideas, I like how people are trying to do interesting builds like that good luck


----------



## BHCGanshirt (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

yes, there are endless ideas to what you can do with a sub/amp. that coke cooler must look sick...pics?


----------



## BHCGanshirt (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (FSAS07BOH)*

if someone has pics of the "frame" of the sub in the suitcase that would be great, just curious to see how you guys/gals did it..


----------



## dedread6 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*

sweet idea


----------



## Hard_Timez (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_You Mean like this:

















This is Dorbritz B6 wagon

hehe...sex wax. (couldn't help it) as a graphic designer, i must say that is sicc, yo. not my taste for my car but absolute art nonetheless. super sweet.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (FSAS07BOH)*

Thanks for compliments
here are some more pics of my box
the sub I picked required .5-1 cubic foot of air space for a sealed box. I have .65 roughly. The sub sounds great for what I needed and wanted.


----------



## dedread6 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (dorbritz)*

Do you have more pics with it in your car ? And pics on how you set up the amps etc ?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (dedread6)*

the amp is under the front seat as far as more pics,not to many.....


----------



## dedread6 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (dorbritz)*

Looks good. Where did you get the suitcase ? I am waiting for my 99 a4 to come out the bodyshop. I was thinking on doing the same thing. You have a hatchback so the idea is perfect. I am now thinking about trying to find an old looking trunk and do that instead of the suitcase


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (dedread6)*

A buddy of mine gave it to me. I painted it to look like that. It was a plain brown leather suitcase.
The tank is painted as well.


----------



## LuckyCharms (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sub in suitcase (dorbritz)*

^^^By far the best and most creative setup I have seen in a long time! I love it.


----------



## egibbys (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Golfmk2VW (Dec 9, 2008)

Could you upload a photo of the back of the suitcase. I want to see how it is made for the exit air. thanks


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

Golfmk2VW said:


> Could you upload a photo of the back of the suitcase. I want to see how it is made for the exit air. thanks


Its a sealed box. No ports.


----------



## Golfmk2VW (Dec 9, 2008)

FL_Eos said:


> Its a sealed box. No ports.


oh thank you


----------

